# ZIM - Tiger Fishing the Zambezi



## Contoftes (Apr 8, 2009)

First things first, this isn't entirely a yak report but I thought people might be interested anyway
Have recently moved to southern Africa (Zimbabwe to be exact) to be a house husband for the next few years while the boss is diligently working away. Unfortunately couldn't bring the Swing with me so have to take what chances to get on the water I get. Recently went on safari to a national park in the north of the country called Mana Pools which has a decent slab of the Zambezi River running through it. Safaris here is closer to luxury camping to be honest. Tents have king size beds, electricity, indoor and outdoor showers, flushing toilets, and an unbeatable view of the river. The elephants are pretty comfortable with people too so you get some fairly inquisitive trunks checking out the tents.








Anyway, with all activities included we took every opportunity to get on the water available and I made sure to pack a few lures in case we drifted past any prime looking snags. First trip out saw elephants and thousands of migratory birds, not to mention hippos popping up allover the place. After cranking a few rapalas, spinners and poppers to no avail it was getting time to call it a day. On the cast after the last cast for the day the rapala chubby was absolutely smashed. No mistaking this for anything but a tiger. Maybe a croc. I have never seen a fish go more aerial than these fish. They seem to spend more time out of the water than in. Aanyway, after a few minutes this guy decided he had enough of fighting me and spat the lure right by the side of the boat.
*lesson number one fighting tiger fish*: dont bother with off the shelf trebles. tiger mouths are so bony you need to replace them with seriously reinforced singles if you want to hook and hold onto any decent fish








Next day we took a relaxing canoe trip down the river for sunset. There is nothing more beautiful than an African sunset if you are on the water. Incredible. Needless to say the rods came along and every snag, drop off and channel got a whipping. A few bumps and scratches but no hook ups this evening either. Some close encounters with a family of elephants made up for that though.
















Next morning was the last chance to hook into some fish so I was up early. This time I used some local pointers and added some strips of juvenile tigerfish to a spinner with some flash to see what happened. First up we came across a school of juveniles feeding on the surface that hit every cast for about 15 minutes. While not huge, a juvie can put up a serious fight. After they stopped biting it was time to try a few drifts. This resulted in some monster hook ups and serious fights. I had one break right through a 10lb steel trace while going aerial. Gut wrenching to say the least. With time running out and the wind picking up I was starting to lose hope of catching a decent size fish before the wet season rains shut the fishing down for a few months. On one of the last declared cast of the day, right behind a snag in very fast moving water my spinner was again hammered by a fish screaming out of cover. Another heart stopping fight and a few minutes later I had a 6lber on board. Needless to say, a very happy fisherman.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome!! What a mean looking fish.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful scenery there Con and great to hear that the classic last-cast technique works even in Zimbabwe!

I actually think 'tiger' fish is too tame a moniker for that toothy nightmare - 'mother-in-law' fish seems so much more appropriate LOL. Not surprised they demolished your trebles and wire trace and well done landing it - I reckon I would need explosive jigheads to have a sporting chance...

thanks for the report and looking forward to more last cast adventures!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

We'll have more of those reports, doesn't matter they're not from a kayak....we know you would if you could.

.....intriguing avatar you have there....family history?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

That is an awesome fish well done,
can't believe your in a canoe when there's crocs and hippos around.
Clarkey


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Book me on the next flight!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What an amazing looking fish. i would love to see some close up pics of the next one you get.
Great report.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Whats with the boga grips you big pussy???? :lol: :lol:

Awesome pics bro, bit different to the berra wildlife


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice...

toothy buggers... it looks like some very excting fishing!!! Dont know that i'd be in there on the yak though! :shock:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

those tiger fish look nasty, i want one :lol:

Good to see you getting amoungst it.


----------



## Barra (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey mate awesome tiger well done on landing it, I was there about a week ago but on the chongwe side. I can certainly agree about those tiger being hard to hook, lost 3 or 4 :twisted: but the scenery makes up for it. And you are a lucky man that place is simply awesome. ;-)

cheers barra


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy crap....look at those chompers. :twisted:


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice report - brings back good memories of fishing the river where Zimbabwe / Botswana and Zambia meet


----------



## Trax86 (Aug 13, 2010)

excelent post love the pics


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats not a tigerfish.....this is a tigerfish


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Geez, that thing he's holding is pretty scary too.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ummmm... you can keep that lure Mr Tigerfish! :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, I see why they are called a Tiger fish :shock:


----------



## Contoftes (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. was a great trip and already looking forward to the next one.
If anyone finds themselves in this part of the world in years to come, the Kariba Tiger Tournament takes place in early October. Basically about 300 teams head out onto one of the biggest human made dams you will ever see to chase tiger fish for three days straight. think houseboats, drinking and fishing all day.
A lot of fun.
Incidentally, I found this link to a 45kg brute that was pulled in somewhere up the Congo.http://www.news.com.au/travel/world...caught-on-camera/story-e6frfqai-1225941552399

Edit: ah skorgard you beat me to it!


----------

